# I can't open my raw pictures



## gatorwire (Jun 4, 2005)

Well I decided to go ahead and use the RAW size setting in my camera.

I download it to my computer and they spit out .crw files.

My photoshop can't read those type of files.  The raw extension for photoshop is .raw.

How can I open my pictures to view them?


----------



## Meysha (Jun 4, 2005)

What sort of camera is it? 
You'll need to download a plug in from the Adobe PS website to make it able to read RAW.
This site is for CS2: http://www.adobe.com/products/photoshop/cameraraw.html
I think you can get some plug ins for CS but I dunno about anything below that. Just check your camera is in the list on that site and you'll be ready to start editing in PS!!


----------



## pursuer (Jun 4, 2005)

.crw is Canons RAW format. photoshop CS or CS2 will both open them with no plugins required. Earlier versions will require some sort of plugin as Meysha pointed out. You can also use the canon software that came with the camera to open them.


----------



## Digital Matt (Jun 5, 2005)

If you want a free solution, I would download digital photo professional from Canon's website, and use that to view and develop your raw photos.

Otherwise, I always highly recommend C1 LE.  

www.phaseone.com


----------

